# 11 year old getting a moustache??



## sebaca (Jan 15, 2009)

OK - enough talk about what's in their pants!! How about moustaches? My 11 year old has very dark hair, and he is getting a quite noticable moustache. Without restarting that other discussion, I dont think he has hair yet anywhere else - I thought the moustache came last - - when can he shave it?? Seriously - just starting to look dirty. Anyone else?


----------



## MusicianDad (Jun 24, 2008)

Dark hair = dark hair... So it could be that while it's not really a moustache yet, it can look like one.

It's really up to him if he wants to start shaving though. It's usually the last thing to happen, but in all honesty, he wouldn't be the first 11 yo that needed to start shaving.


----------



## rhubarbarin (May 2, 2008)

My dad was shaving at 11, had a full thick beard by 15. It happens. If there's visible hair there I don't think there's any reason not to shave (unless he doesn't want to).


----------



## mazajo (Nov 3, 2004)

My almost 15yo started shaving about a year ago. He was in 5th grade when he started to get a moustache. He has very dark hair too. It wasn't a thick, full moustache, more like a fair amount of fine hair over his lip that was extra noticable because it was black. It gradually started getting thick enough that I thought he needed to shave when he was in 7th grade, but he was very against it until last year (8th grade). Once they start shaving they have to keep it up.


----------



## SingleDaddy (Jan 21, 2009)

Well, let's talk.
How did your dad handle shaving talk with you? (If your a male)
What does your son think? After all it is his body.
Does he feel more "manly"? Does he like it or does it worry him.

I know way back when in 7th grade we had a kid with a full mustache and we all though he was "tough" and the girls all wanted to date him because he was "older" even though he wasn't. So for him it was a good thing i guess, but your son might feel put off.


----------

